# Insulin Pump Exhibition, Glasgow 6th Oct 2012



## Alba37 (Aug 6, 2012)

iPAG are pleased to announce we are holding an Insulin Pump Exhibition supported by INPUT

On Saturday 6th Oct 2012

At the Swallow Hotel

517 Paisley Road West,

Glasgow, G51 1RW

Between 1pm - 4.30pm

Come along and see pumps and chat with the companies and pumps users. Everyone welcome 







www.iPAGScotland.org

www.facebook.com/groups/iPAGScotland/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2012)

This is already advertised in the events section.


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, that is true, but was asked to post it is here too for more people to see it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Alba37 said:


> Yes, that is true, but was asked to post it is here too for more people to see it.



Yes, we don't normally allow cross posting, but a lot of people don't read the Events section so I don't mind for things like this


----------



## becky_boo (Aug 9, 2012)

There is an events section?


----------



## Marier (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Guys Does anyone know what is happening on this day as in lay out ????   Is it just stalls  or is people actully Talking about Pumps  
Marie


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiya

There will be stalls, when I find out which companies are attending I will let you know.  But the 3 main companies will be there for sure.  You will be able to chat to pump users about personal experiences and the reps from the companies too.


----------



## Marier (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanx Alba37  not going to be there till bout  2.30  sounds good though


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 18, 2012)

That's great ... anytime at all that suits you : )


----------



## Marier (Aug 18, 2012)

Brill  Hubbi can only have Half day so hel be finnish work at 12.30  take sus about  1.1/5 hrs to get to Glasgow so looking foreward to coming


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Oct 5, 2012)

Will pop along to this as well


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 5, 2012)

Marier said:


> Brill  Hubbi can only have Half day so hel be finnish work at 12.30  take sus about  1.1/5 hrs to get to Glasgow so looking foreward to coming



Everyone coming try and say hello to me. Most of the group will be wearing iPAG t shirts (except me!) so ask any of them where I am. Marc (with a t shirt on is my son)  Hope it's a good afternoon! 

Aileen


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bluebaldybob said:


> Will pop along to this as well



Lol, Bob, I'm a type 2 mum to type 1 son! And I'm going bald too, bloody thyroid!!!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Oct 6, 2012)

Not long back from the pump exhibition. A big thank you to all involved. It was a very informative afternoon, and we got loads of info about the pumps available. To be able to talk to people wearing them and to hear their stories made it so much easier to look forward to starting the pump for our wee one. Came away with a new meter and a fresh outlook on things 
Met some new faces and some old ones 
A day well spent.


----------



## Marier (Oct 6, 2012)

Had a good Hour at it today didnt really get to speak to anyone that had a pump as they were busy with other peopleand dint want to jump right in Love the Animas Vibe  does far more than i ever thought so cant wait till i get mine in 2013.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2012)

Pleased you had a good time !


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sorry I didn't get to chat to you guys.  I went to Asda so get Marc something to eat then missed you when I got back Bob.  

Glad you enjoyed it.  It was much busier then we expected... we'll hopefully have another in Spring.


----------



## Deeko (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect on old topic, only just found it during a search.

Is there another Insulin Pump Exhibition happening this year, 2013?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2013)

Deeko said:


> Sorry to resurrect on old topic, only just found it during a search.
> 
> Is there another Insulin Pump Exhibition happening this year, 2013?



Found this on INPUT  http://www.input.me.uk/input-in-person/


----------



## Phil65 (May 31, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Found this on INPUT  http://www.input.me.uk/input-in-person/



Thanks for the link Sue, might go to Southampton on the 22 June


----------

